# ISPConfig – Error 500 Internal Server Error



## wasdim (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Forum und Danke vorab für die Hilfe
Gemäss dieser Anleitung wurde der Server Installiert:
The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 14.04 (Apache2, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)
Nun bekomme ich beim Hochladen über Contao diese Fehlermeldung.
Ich habe danach gegoogelt und bin auf eine Lösung gestossen.
Bevor ich was falsch mache möchte ich eure hilfe in anspruch nehmen.
Error message :
ERROR 500 - Internal Server Error!
The following error occurred:
The requested URL caused an internal server error.
If you get this message repeatedly please contact the webmaster.
Um das Problem zu lösen muss in dem Verzeichnis:

```
etc/apache2/mods-available/fcgid.conf

AddHandler fcgid-script .fcgi
FcgidConnectTimeout 20
MaxRequestLen 15728640
```
Wenn ich das nun mache kann ich es nicht Speichern.
Was mache ich Falsch!


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2016)

Stell sicher dass Du die Datei als root editierst.


----------



## wasdim (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Till Danke für deine Antwort bin als sudo su - angemeldet


----------



## wasdim (3. Juni 2016)

Tja ist ja klar wieso das es nicht geht.
Das Verzeichnis ist nicht vorhanden.
Also habe ich was falsch bei der Installation gemacht? 
Wie kann ich das nun machen das ich dieses verzeichnis bekomme und nuzen kann?


----------



## wasdim (3. Juni 2016)

Habe nun was gefunden hoffe ihr könnt mir diese Anleitung bestätigen das die mit meiner Konfiguration geht:
1. Die sources.list überprüfen:

```
sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list

deb http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu trusty main

deb http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu trusty-updates main

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  trusty-security main
```
falls nötig diese änderungen vornehmen:

```
deb http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu trusty main multiverse

deb http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu  trusty-updates main multiverse

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  trusty-security main multiverse
```
2. Das Packet neu laden:

```
sudo apt-get update
```
3. Das Packet Installieren:

```
sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi
```
Ich bitte um eine kleine kurze bestätigung ob das so richtig ist.
Danke Forum


----------



## JeGr (3. Juni 2016)

Dann hast du dich schlicht nicht ans Howto gehalten:
https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-...hp-mysql-pureftpd-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p3
Hier ist extra die Konfiguration für die APT Settings definiert. Da du wohl ein Droplet bei DigitalOcean hast, kannst du deren Mirrors ja gern verwenden, aber wenn du außer "main" keine Package Repos aktiv hast, musst du dich nicht wundern, dass nur die Hälfte installiert ist. Einige Pakete werden nicht direkt von Canonical gepflegt (main) sondern von der Community in "universe" oder "multiverse". Ergo solltest du die deb Einträge in der Sources.list ändern in

"... trusty main restricted universe multiverse"

und das natürlich in allen 3 Zeilen.


----------

